# Summer ohio meeting (july 31 - august 2)



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

I know Ohio is not in this section, but I put this here so the folks in WV, KY, and well anyone could see this. 

So, if there is enough interest, we would like to have a summer meeting at our place. We will cookout as we have in the past. This can be a one day event or a weekend event. There is a state park with a lodge, campgrounds, cabins, lake for fishing or boating, hiking, swimming, etc across the street from my house, and I happen to work there. So, anyone wanting to stay overnight, I will see what kind of a discount we can set up. Here is their site if you want to check it out.

Punderson Manor Resort, by Xanterra Parks & Resorts - Welcome to Punderson Manor Resort & Conference Center

Are there any dates in late June or July that will not work for anyone? Would Friday/Saturday or Saturday/Sunday work better for most people? We could take a trip to the Cleveland Zoo and Rainforest or the Cleveland Botanical Gardens. Any suggestions or input are welcome. Let me know what you think.


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

So, we are thinking late July or the first weekend in August would be best. Still have not decided on Friday/Saturday or Saturday/Sunday. Maybe we could do both. If it is better for people to come on Friday, that is fine. And if people want to stay until Sunday, that is fine too. We will work more on field trip ideas or other group activities. But most likely, the main meeting will be on Saturday. There will be a cookout at our house. Any suggestions or ideas are welcome. And once the date is set, people are welcome to post what they will be bringing or looking for.


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

Does the campground allow dogs in the cabins?


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

Our cabins are nopt in the campground. They are up by the lodge. Unfortunately, in the summer months through august 16th, they are only availabale to rent by the week. We almost always have a two night minimum on the weekends. 3 of our cabins do allow pets and our campgrounds allow pets. They have tent sites and camper hook up sites. I will post more info on the campgrounds. I will also talk with my manager and see if there is anything else I can work out once I set a date.


----------



## AzureFrog (Feb 3, 2009)

divingne1 said:


> Does the campground allow dogs in the cabins?


I was thinking the same thing. If I don't take her, Phoebe (my Whippet) will have to go to Grandma & Grandpa's, which she loves because Grandma keeps treats in her pockets (afterward it's a week of rehab).

Shawn


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

Here is a little more info on camping at the park across from my house. One website has pics of the sites and a campground map. The other is where you can make reservations for your campsites. I had a thought of possibly renting Group site #3 and then anyone that comes can all camp on the same site. It can hold up to 25 people I guess. I have to drive over there and see how big it is. 

CAMPGROUND
Online Reservations For Ohio State Parks

So, I have narrowed this down to a few weekends. Let me know what you think. 

July 17, 18, and 19

July 31, August 1 and 2(there is a local nature art show this weekend with photos and artwork to purchase. also, the park where the show is is pretty cool. Lots of trails)
Geauga Park District

August 14, 15. and 16


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

So we decided on July 31- August 2. You can come for all of the days or just one or two. It is kind of a free for all. The main meeting at our house will be on Saturday, I think. And Friday and Sunday we can hang out here, go on field trips, or whatever. Here are a few links to things there will be to do that weekend. 

*The Holden Arboretum*
The Holden Arboretum

*The West Woods*
The West Woods Hiking Trail Pictures Movie
Geauga Park District

*Cleveland Zoo and Rainforest*
Cleveland Metroparks Zoo
We can try to contact them to maybe get a behind the scenes tour. Not sure if they do this or not.

*The Botanical Gardens*
Cleveland Botanical Garden-Outdoor Gardens and Glasshouse cbgarden.org
There is a discount for groups of 15 or more. 

We can also go hiking, boating, fishing, swimming, and golfing across the street from my house at *Punderson State Park*. 

If anyone else has any other ideas, please post them.


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

So, we have decided that one of the little field trips for this weekend will be to Ron's house, aka alphafishfarm.com. He lives about 15 minutes from me and has offered to show his frog and fish collections to our group(Thanks Ron!). We have not decided what day would be best to go there. Since he is so close, I'm sure if there are different people here on different days, we could make the short trip once on Saturday and once on Sunday. We can figure that out when it gets closer. 

I am thinking that the other trips will include some of the following:
Cleveland Botanical Gardens
Rainforest at the Cleveland Zoo
The Holden Aboretum
And various trips to a few local parks. 

Any other ideas are welcome. Hope to see all the old faces and some new ones too.


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

So, we are about a month away from the meeting. I don't believe that anyone has rented group campsite #3 for the weekend yet. If you can post here for me if you are coming and what days you think you will come and possibly what activities you would be interested in doing, so I can put together a schedule, that would be great. I look forward to seeing/meeting everyone. Thanks. PM me if you have any questions.


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

If no one is getting a campsite, there is some room in my back yard and my neighbors yard for tents. I am sure he won't mind. But last time I checked, the group campsite was still available for $25 a night. I will have two of my own tents set up too for those that may not have their own. I have a firepit that my neighbor made that we can use at night as well. I am going to make a trip to Sams Club to get stuff for burgers and hotdogs. So, if everyone coming could bring something(pop, snacks, side dish, or dessert) that would be great. If you have anything you want to toss on the grill, bring it along.


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

I sent out my address via PM to the people that have said they plan to come. If you did not get it, please PM and I will send it to you. Seems like it will be a great meeting. Hope to see you there.


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

If anyone need my address or phone number, please let me know ASAP. Also, is anyone planning on only attending on Sunday? I am hoping to be able to go to the botanical gardens and/or zoo on Sunday and I would hate to leave if anyone was coming to my house for that day. Please let me know. See you soon.


----------

